# Rate this German model jesus



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

He is also tall with nice body


Imagine looking like that you literally can’t lose at life 

JFL if you don’t look like male model in 2019


----------



## androidcel (Apr 15, 2019)

chad


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah he looks very good, but i dont know if this is the ultimative "fuckboy" type of guy, that all the girls want to get banged and spanked hard. He has a long face, and also a very feminine vibe.
I morphed him a stronger neck, and smaller midface.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yeah he looks very good, but i dont know if this is the ultimative "fuckboy" type of guy, that all the girls want to get banged and spanked hard. He has a long face, and also a very feminine vibe.
> I morphed him a stronger neck, and smaller midface.


You ruined him tbh 

He looks fine the way he looks


----------



## Bengt (Apr 15, 2019)

Übermensch


----------



## Xenian (Apr 15, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yeah he looks very good, but i dont know if this is the ultimative "fuckboy" type of guy, that all the girls want to get banged and spanked hard. He has a long face, and also a very feminine vibe.
> I morphed him a stronger neck, and smaller midface.


I think it's more the jawline than the neck, looks better here though imo


----------



## SA7 (Apr 15, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yeah he looks very good, but i dont know if this is the ultimative "fuckboy" type of guy, that all the girls want to get banged and spanked hard. He has a long face, and also a very feminine vibe.
> I morphed him a stronger neck, and smaller midface.


Now is a Chad


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 15, 2019)

chadlite in the netherlands and germany, you need a strong tall lower third


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

Bengt said:


> Übermensch


Fealid aryan


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 15, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Fealid aryan





Bengt said:


> Übermensch


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 15, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 41364


the incel klansman vs the Chad ss soldier


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 15, 2019)

Imagine having this guy in class. That would be brutal.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 41363
> View attachment 41364












Hitler youths


Curious0 said:


> Imagine having this guy in class. That would be brutal.


----------



## G O D (Apr 15, 2019)

What's his name?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

G O D said:


> What's his name?


??? Why Do you want to jerk off to his face


----------



## Blitz (Apr 15, 2019)

Cruel genetics, others start like this and others start like eggy.


----------



## G O D (Apr 15, 2019)

Blitz said:


> Cruel genetics, others start like this and others start like eggy.


Sadly in our society this model has more value than average or below average people, subconsciously people are biased because of evolution, that's why they get treated better. There are people in the world who treat people equally regardless of their looks, but they are rare.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

G O D said:


> Sadly in our society this model has more value than average or below average people, subconsciously people are biased because of evolution, that's why they get treated better. There are people in the world who treat people equally regardless of their looks, but they are rare.


Gigacope 

The better you look the more respect,love,sex,attention,easier life by 80% compared to other people 

I’m speaking from experience and even on daily basis 
Heck even me I treat an attractive women better and I even give her stuff if she wants even if she don’t needed.


----------



## G O D (Apr 15, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Gigacope
> 
> The better you look the more respect,love,sex,attention,easier life by 80% compared to other people
> 
> ...


That's stupid, don't you think?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

G O D said:


> That's stupid, don't you think?


I know i hate this society I don’t blame ER when he was depressed 

People who are good looking get life on easy mode 

Example: this guy unlimited validation and traveling and money!!! Why? Because he is good looking 

That’s why I’m trying to become a chad even that I hate get treated better only because of my looks not because of my manners and value


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 15, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 41323
> 
> View attachment 41324
> View attachment 41325
> ...


Great hair
Blue,hooded,long,well supported eyes
Tall skull
Proportional nose,philtrum,mouth
Chin and jaw are excellent but maybe intergonial width is a bit narrow
Zygos are high,broad and well projected
Eyebrows are dark and thick
Great harmony 
Forehead perhaps a bit too wide
PSL 8
Thin neck also


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Great hair
> Blue,hooded,long,well supported eyes
> Tall skull
> Proportional nose,philtrum,mouth
> ...


Slayer tbh


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 15, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Slayer tbh


Me or him?


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 15, 2019)

Similar structure to me, he has smaller forehead and better hair tho


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 15, 2019)

Psl 7


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 15, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Similar structure to me, he has smaller forehead and better hair tho



LOOK AT THIS COPE


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 15, 2019)

Good looking but nothing insane. Probably wouldn't look at him twice if I saw him irl tbh, looks like the stereotypical frat kid at my uni.


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 15, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> LOOK AT THIS COPE


LOL I dont need to cope


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 16, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> LOL I dont need to cope



you are coping

So if you dont need, stop


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 16, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> chadlite in the netherlands and germany, you need a huge skull.


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Imagine looking like that you literally can’t lose at life


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 16, 2019)

I was excpecting long haired Jesus looking Chad by the way you phrased the title.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like a low T bitch


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Looks like a low T bitch


----------



## Autist (Apr 16, 2019)

Thom mogs him into the grave


----------



## Rugged (Apr 16, 2019)

5-6 PSL, bad upper eyelid exposure, very poor bones (he has a baby lower third) legit nonexistent zygos and jaw. Looks like his ramus is short and he has lots of buccal fat
if hes over the age of 15 its fucking over for him. he can model clothes for 15 year old boys but has no sex appeal to women above the age of 16-17 no joke


----------



## Bengt (Apr 16, 2019)

Rugged said:


> 5-6 PSL, bad upper eyelid exposure, very poor bones (he has a baby lower third) legit nonexistent zygos and jaw. Looks like his ramus is short and he has lots of buccal fat
> if hes over the age of 15 its fucking over for him. he can model clothes for 15 year old boys but has no sex appeal to women above the age of 16-17 no joke


Women above the age of 17 dont matter


----------



## GoonCel (Apr 16, 2019)

Rugged said:


> 5-6 PSL, bad upper eyelid exposure, very poor bones (he has a baby lower third) legit nonexistent zygos and jaw. Looks like his ramus is short and he has lots of buccal fat
> if hes over the age of 15 its fucking over for him. he can model clothes for 15 year old boys but has no sex appeal to women above the age of 16-17 no joke










tfw u cope


----------



## Rugged (Apr 16, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> View attachment 41622
> View attachment 41623
> 
> tfw u cope


What am I coping with? He looks like DEATH
U can pm me if you dont believe I mog him. Ill even make a side by side comparrisson


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 16, 2019)

Bengt said:


> Women above the age of 17 dont matter


High IQ


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 16, 2019)

Imagine being him.. You could install Tinder and plough through all those tight bubble butt teen babes


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 16, 2019)

Bengt said:


> Women above the age of 17 dont matter


Stfu you pedo


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Apr 16, 2019)

compare this god to ethnics.. we just cant compete


----------



## GrewWrong (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Gigacope
> 
> The better you look the more respect,love,sex,attention,easier life by 80% compared to other people
> 
> ...


legit red pill


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

GrewWrong said:


> legit red pill


More like blackpill


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 41323
> 
> View attachment 41324
> View attachment 41325
> ...


cons: high set eyebrows, long face, mediocre lower third
pros: hollow cheeks, narrow eyes, good zygos

this is the proof that narrow eyes + perfect zygos/cheeks make you a model


Autist said:


> Thom mogs him into the grave
> View attachment 41616


after becoming adult his eyebrows got a lower set, his lower third increased its width.
now he is a 9/10 and mogs us to the oblivion


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> cons: high set eyebrows, long face, mediocre lower third
> pros: hollow cheeks, narrow eyes, good zygos
> 
> this is the proof that narrow eyes + perfect zygos/cheeks make you a model
> ...


And don’t forget harmony and coloring


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## demetrius (Apr 16, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Similar structure to me, he has smaller forehead and better hair tho



Fuck off back to /soc/ cocksucker
He looks like a 9/10 twink, has a gay face and is quite feminine, hardly a Chad, obviously not ugly but he's hardly the epitome of masc. His name is Luca Heubl btw


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 17, 2019)

Wonder what he'd look like with fully blond hair as opposed to the first picture.


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 17, 2019)

Good enough to get a landwhale in 2019 

It is over.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 17, 2019)

concentrates me


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 17, 2019)

He looks feminine but it's not such a flaw nowadays.
Girls are wet for many gay people, they reject only the ugly ones.

So it's about the face, as always.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 26, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yeah he looks very good, but i dont know if this is the ultimative "fuckboy" type of guy, that all the girls want to get banged and spanked hard. He has a long face, and also a very feminine vibe.
> I morphed him a stronger neck, and smaller midface.



Looks better/10. Op is a coping horseface.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 26, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Looks better/10. Op is a coping horseface.


Yea I’m Atlantid (google it) my face is oval 

But the model is textbook slayer


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 26, 2019)

.


mido the slayer said:


> Yea I’m Atlantid (google it) my face is oval
> 
> But the model is textbook slayer


10/10 honesty. He looks like a version of one of my classmates with less forward growth. Just had a class with him. Utter suifuel seeing his face. He's also 6'2" at 15.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 26, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> .
> 10/10 honesty. He looks like a version of one of my classmates with less forward growth. Just had a class with him. Utter suifuel seeing his face. He's also 6'2" at 15.


He won life tbh 
You either at least 7/10 in looks or there is no reason to live


----------



## xom (Apr 26, 2019)

thick neck automatically puts people up +3 jock points


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 26, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Girls are wet for many gay people, they reject only the ugly ones.


----------

